# Never Thought It Would Happen To Me!!!



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Well, I got distracted while flushing out the black tank today and it overflowed! I heard a pop and to make a long story short, the underbelly filled up with black tank water. Luckily I had already flushed and drained the tank several times so could have been really nasty. So, I made several large "doors" in the underbelly and washed everything out really good and it's drying now. There are no problems with the toilet and I can't find any leaks in the tank so I guess it came out the top of the tank. I don't know how this is put together with the vent pipe so where did the black water come out? Why didn't it come out the vent on top of the trailer? Is there access to the vent pipe if you remove the toilet? Nothing came out inside the trailer.

Feeling like crap,

Walter


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

hyewalt34 said:


> Well, I got distracted while flushing out the black tank today and it overflowed! I heard a pop and to make a long story short, the underbelly filled up with black tank water. Luckily I had already flushed and drained the tank several times so could have been really nasty. So, I made several large "doors" in the underbelly and washed everything out really good and it's drying now. There are no problems with the toilet and I can't find any leaks in the tank so I guess it came out the top of the tank. I don't know how this is put together with the vent pipe so where did the black water come out? Why didn't it come out the vent on top of the trailer? Is there access to the vent pipe if you remove the toilet? Nothing came out inside the trailer.
> 
> Feeling like crap,
> 
> Walter


Sorry to hear this happened, and sorry I can't help! BUT after reading of your and Doxies' mishaps this week I believe I will remain a wander!!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I think there is a leak somewhere in the vent system--maybe at the place where the black tank vent attaches to the tank. I've read that the blank tank overfilling will first appear in the toilet, not the roof. The water in the black tank will go past the flapper valve at the toilet and just flood the toilet and the bathroom. A system has to be really really tight to put water maybe 9 feet up in the air to vent out the roof. That's a helluva head of water...

Towing the TT can cause cracks in PVC joints, like the roof vent where it attaches to the black tank. I'd look there (you're almost there with the access "doors" you made") so maybe you can see if the leak is at a vent joint...

Also, check the other entrances to the black tank to see if there is a cracked pipe.

And better you be feeling like crap than cleaning up crap...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I'm thinking it's the vent pipe too....But where does it attach....On top I assume. So, do I have to remove the toilet to see it or is there a place where I can look over the top of the tank? I've cut some pretty big flaps in the under belly and all I can see is the sides and bottom.

Thank,

Walter


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey, join the crowd!! Last week I wanted to fill and flush out my black tank before we ended our trip out West. I used a stick to depress the foot flush valve so I wouldn't have to stand there for 10 minutes. Well, I got distracted with other stuff. About 15 minutes later my son came running out of the trailer yelling that the "toilet is overflowing"!! I had already dumped and flushed a time or two prior, so it was only water coming out of the toilet, but still a mess.

On the bright side, I have a very clean black tank!!

DAN


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

On the bright side....The vacation can only get better LOL.

Walter


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I am sorry to hear that. But now that I am hearing these stories, I now see why my county campgrounds have shut off the water at the dump station. I have been stuck there waiting for over an hour to dump before, and now I know why. The only time I spend that much time flushing out my tanks, is when I have a site with sewer hookup.(which isn't often.)

I have the quick-flush installed on my trailer but end up never using it. I have dumped a silicone based oil down the tank and nothing sticks to it. Every month the tank gets a gallon of bleach, and 3 bags of ice dumped into it on my trip in. I had used this method in my previous trailer, and because the tanks were white, and uncovered I could see how clean they actually were.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The distraction part is the killer. When I flush the tank, I don't let myself pay attension to anything else if the drain valve is closed. On the other hand, I will often leave the valve open and let the water run for about a half hour.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

So, where did the black water escape from? It was about 3 gallons at the most. Have I damaged a seal? I'll try and look up and feel around on the tank later today after it's dried off some more.

Walter


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I would assume that the vent would be located at the top of the tank's high point - otherwise it wouldn't work very well as a vent. If it is the vent that leaked, quite possibly it won't need repair. Unless, of course, it lets the fumes into the camper! You might be able to rent a cable camera, like plumbers use, to send down the top of the vent and inspect for any damage.

Good luck and let us know how this all flushes out...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I know where mine was coming out! the bathroom sink!







I KNEW not to leave it unattended and didn't, I just didn't get the hose turned off all the way after using the quickie flush! We are back in home in our upper 90's temps and today is suppose to be 102, I have left door open for last few days. Checked everywhere I could think to check and there appears to be no damage. Crossing fingers it remains so.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

@Doxie: my sinks are connected to the grey tank, not the black tank. Is yours different?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

hautevue said:


> @Doxie: my sinks are connected to the grey tank, not the black tank. Is yours different?


Typically, the bathroom sink is connected to the black tank. It helps split waste water between the two forty gallon tanks. That's why some of the newer trailers have two gray tanks - one for the tub and bathroom sink, and one for the kitchen sink.

A lot of water goes down the kitchen sink. And I've had to admonish our DD and a coupe of her friends that unlike at ome, we cannot let water run while we brush our teeth, shave, etc. There's just not enough tank space when we don't have a sewer hookup - which is most of the time.

Mike


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have not been under the trailer yet this morning to inspect but everything seems to be working OK. I was up in the middle of the night looking at Thetford toilet diagrams. It doesn't seem like it would be the toilet flange seal. Maybe the vent pipe came loose. If so, it might be quite difficult to fix and perhaps not totally necessary.

D-D-T: I feel your pain! And at least its in the low sixties here (Morro Bay, Ca.). If the Out back was home back in Fresno it would be close to hitting 100*

Walter


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

hautevue said:


> @Doxie: my sinks are connected to the grey tank, not the black tank. Is yours different?


Kitchen sink and tub to gray tank, toilet and bathroom sink to black. Yesterday was 95, today suppose to be 102, I have never been so grateful to live in the hot and dry part of Wa State!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm betting it was the vent pipe. The issue with it being broken is that if you tow with stuff in your black tank, it could slosh out into the underbelly. The vent pipe likely runs directly from the roof straig down in a wall. If you can figure out where that wall is, you might be able to access it. Sorry to hear of the mishap.


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your mishap. I also had water problem due to distraction. As I was cleaning and de-winterizing the trailer for our first trip of the year and I hooked line to the city water inlet, started water and went inside. Unfortunatly I fogot I left all the faucets open and all the drains shut. I came out 10 mins later to water cascading out the door, overflowing the sinks and tub. I was drying and wet-vacing for quite some time, but all else was fine and the trip was great. Lesson learned. Good luck with your OB and hope there's no damage.


----------

